# Previsão especial concertos U2 em Coimbra (2 e 3 Outubro)



## Vince (27 Set 2010 às 21:27)

A pedido de várias pessoas que vão aos concertos dos U2 em Coimbra no próximo fim de semana e que podem coincidir com a primeira frente activa deste Outono, o MeteoPT.com decidiu fazer um acompanhamento especial das previsões dos principais modelos numéricos até ao evento.

Assim diariamente faremos aqui um acompanhamento das diversas tendências, com pelo menos uma actualização diária por volta das 21:30, ou mais do que uma actualização se for oportuno.

Para os menos habituados à previsão do tempo, importa realçar que as previsões a vários dias de distância são sempre muito incertas, diminuindo essa incerteza à medida que avançamos no tempo, passando a serem já bastante mais confiáveis quando chegarmos às 24/48 horas antes. Nos dias do concerto faremos aqui um acompanhamento em nowcasting usando imagens de satélite e radar tentando antecipar por algum tempo a chegada ou não de chuva mais intensa a Coimbra.


*Links úteis:*

- U2 Portugal
- U2 em Coimbra (Eu vou) Facebook
- U2pt
- Autohoje U2
- U2only
- U2-mofo

- Comboios - Vá ao Concerto dos U2 com a CP 
- U2 Transportes públicos Coimbra


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2010 às 21:28)

Nas saídas das 12z dos dois principais modelos numéricos globais, ECMWF e GFS a tendência é a de termos de facto um fim de semana instável de chuva.

Mas nos dias que ainda faltam até lá as coisas ainda tem tempo de mudar, ou pelo menos suavizar, ou o timming da chegada da própria frente a Coimbra não coincidir com as horas dos concertos, etc. 
É o tipo de coisas que ainda podem mudar nos modelos muitas vezes até lá.

Ambos os modelos tem uma situação sinóptica no geral parecida, uma situação clássica de um centro depressionário localizado a norte da península, nas ilhas britânicas e uma frente a cruzar o território nacional de sábado para Domingo, com um núcleo depressionário secundário a cruzar o noroeste da Península. O modelo ECMWF na última saída parece um pouco mais agressivo, cavando mais esse núcleo secundário, um cenário que para já penso ser menos provável.


ECMWF e GFS 









Analisando cada um dos modelos






*GFS*

No GFS a frente chegaria ao norte do país na tarde de sábado, onde seria mais agressiva no norte. Em Coimbra antes da frente poderia haver já alguma chuva fraca pré-frontal a partir do final da tarde de sábado, e a frente mais activa com chuva mais intensa provavelmente chegaria após a meia noite de sábado, podendo eventualmente chegar apenas já no final do concerto, mas pelo menos chuva fraca a moderada pré frontal seria provável. Mas é daqueles pormenores que ao longo dos próximos dias ainda poderá mudar bastante.

Para o concerto de Domingo no GFS parece mais simpático, a frente activa já teria passado, mas é provável que caísse alguma chuva fraca pós frontal ocasionalmente ao longo de todo o Domingo








*
ECMWF*

No ECMWF (saída das 12z) a frente chegaria a Coimbra logo na noite de sábado um pouco antes do anterior modelo, mantendo-se a chuva moderada durante toda a noite de sábado e parte da madrugada, num cenário que era capaz de não ser simpático para o concerto de sábado.

Neste modelo o cavamento de um núcleo depressionário (referido ao inicio) junto ao norte da Península faria chegar uma segunda frente ou linha de instabilidade que poderia trazer novamente chuva mais forte durante toda a tarde de Domingo a Coimbra, mas terminando ou escasseando para a noite durante o concerto.


Todos os dias será feita uma nova análise da situação.  Bom concerto a todos, de preferência sem chuva. Ainda faltam bastantes dias e em previsão do tempo algumas ou muitas coisas ainda podem mudar.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2010 às 10:09)

Uma pequena actualização recorrendo às saídas das 00z dos dois principais modelos globais. 

Em geral a situação foi mais simpática para os concertos, com uma frente um pouco menos activa na zona de Coimbra e sem a ciclogenese secundária de Domingo. Nestas saídas o Domingo poderia ser um dia relativamente pacífico de céu nublado sem chuva ou chuva fraca, e no sábado haver a sorte da frente apenas chegar a Coimbra ao início da madrugada de Domingo, eventualmente já no final do 1º concerto.

Escusado será dizer, que tal como melhorou, pode piorar novamente nas próximas saídas, ou até melhorar mais ainda.


----------



## carlosmrs (28 Set 2010 às 18:47)

Vou seguir atentamente as informações que aqui forem sendo colocadas.

Lá estarei, mas já comecei as rezas para que não chova 

Seria um grand'a galo, depois destes meses quase sem pinga e no fds... 

Obrigado pelo v/trabalho.


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2010 às 22:03)

Actualização com as saídas das 12z


*GFS*

O GFS voltou a piorar um pouco para sábado, tendo a frente em cima de Coimbra após o final da tarde e noite provavelmente ainda apanhando o concerto, embora a frente não pareça tão activa como em saídas anteriores. Este modelo baralhou agora um pouco as coisas por obra das pequenas perturbações embebidas em que não teríamos apenas uma frente tão persistente mas provavelmente também uma posterior linha de instabilidade na manhã/tarde de Domingo, eventualmente com alguma trovoada.

*Sábado das 18z-00z (19h-01horas)*







*Domingo das 18z-00z (19h-01hhoras)*
No Domingo após o final da tarde e noite deverá ser pacífico, eventualmente alguma coisa fraca que tenha sobrado após a instabilidade.








*ECMWF*
Este modelo continua parecido com a saída anterior, uma frente bastante activa, mas que chegaria a Coimbra apenas no final da madrugada de Domingo pós 1ºconcerto, atrasou ainda mais um pouco em relação à anterior saída que já tinha atrasado também, chovendo bastante toda a manhã de Domingo, mas para o final do dia as coisas ficariam mais pacíficas embora deixe para essa altura alguma chuva fraca, mais do que tem o modelo GFS.


----------



## Zapiao (29 Set 2010 às 00:01)

Grande topico , assim o pessoal ja sabe se pode levar guarda-chuva. Era preciso ter muito azar p chover mas nunca se sabe.


----------



## Mrsun (29 Set 2010 às 00:16)

Boas, 

Vince, em que site posso ver esses mapas de precipitação?
Com que frequência são actualizados durante o dia?

Pelas últimas informações é expectável que chova muito na manhã/inicio da tarde de domingo, certo?

Obrigado


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 14:53)

*?*





CopyRight@WeatherOnline


----------



## carlosmrs (29 Set 2010 às 18:35)

Meu caro Gerofil,(ou outro companheiro entendido na matéria)
podes fazer uma previsão descritiva ?
Sábado...10mm...33... ? e o mapa é a previsão de Domingo às 12h ?
o bonequinho à chuva...com "?" !!!
não percebo nada...como se nota
obg.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2010 às 18:46)

carlosmrs disse:


> Meu caro Gerofil,(ou outro companheiro entendido na matéria) podes fazer uma previsão descritiva ?
> Sábado...10mm...33... ? e o mapa é a previsão de Domingo às 12h ? o bonequinho à chuva...com "?" !!! não percebo nada...como se nota
> obg.



*Previsão descritiva do IM para Sábado* (a de Domingo só sai amanhã):

*Céu geralmente pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente muito nublado ou encoberto. Períodos de chuva fraca no litoral Norte e Centro, tornando-se moderada a forte no Minho e Douro Litoral a partir da noite.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior 20 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas das regiões norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima no Litoral Norte e Centro.*

Teremos, portanto, um agravamento das condições meteorológicas nas regiões do norte e centro, a partir de Sábado e que se irá prolongar para Domingo, com chuva e vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2010 às 18:46)

A situação ainda se encontra um pouco instável, tem vindo a por e a tirar precipitação. A partir da noite de hoje/amanhã já se irá começar a ter mais ao menos a noção daquilo que se irá passar e a estabelecer certezas.

Até ao momento a situação é esta.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2010 às 19:05)

Olá. Eu comprometi-me a fazer uma análise diária, a partir das 21h30, e assim farei, nem sempre terei tempo para mais do que essa.
Mas como há a normal impaciência, posso fazer um rápido ponto da situação.
Quer no ECMWF 00z quer no GFS 12, a frente chegaria a Coimbra apenas após o concerto de sábado, ou seja, madrugada e manhã de Domingo é que choveria bastante nesta cidade. Se bem se recordam, no GFS de ontem a frente coincidiria com o 1º concerto provavelmente. Agora já seria antes, como o ECMWF de ontem e de hoje.
O concerto de Domingo, que até há 2 dias atrás era o que estava em posição mais confortável, contaria com alguma chuva pós frontal, mas julgo eu que fraca embora haja a possibilidade de uma outra linha de instabilidade. O mais importante deste fim de semana é ambos os concertos evitarem a frente em cheio, e para já é isso que está em ambos os modelos, a frente a passar em Coimbra pós 1º concerto e já tendo passado quando começa o 2º. Claro que pode mudar novamente, os modelos não estão propriamente com um _timing_ confortável, antes pelo contrário, e afinal só agora é que vamos entrar nos 4/5 dias da praxe em que se pode começar a ir confiando mais nos modelos. No meio do azar de uma frente logo neste fim de semana, ao menos que se haja a sorte da parte activa da mesma passar no "furo" entre os dois concertos, mas pode ser mais complicado do que isto, havendo 2 frentes ou linha de instabilidade. Mais logo posto novamente, já com o que temos do ECM das 12z, bem como uma olhadela noutros modelos que não estes.


----------



## carlosmrs (29 Set 2010 às 20:51)

Vince disse:


> Olá. Eu comprometi-me a fazer uma análise diária, a partir das 21h30, e assim farei, nem sempre terei tempo para mais do que essa.


eu sei, compreendo e só posso agradecer 


Vince disse:


> ... Mais logo posto novamente, já com o que temos do ECM das 12z, bem como uma olhadela noutros modelos que não estes.


vou acompanhar...religiosamente


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2010 às 22:43)

Análise recorrendo a modelos das 12z


*Concerto Sábado*
Para sábado há uma boa convergência nos modelos ECMWF e GFS para que a frente chegue a Coimbra apenas na madrugada/manhã de Domingo. A 84 horas, já começa a dar alguma confiança quando temos dois modelos globais a dizer a mesma coisa, embora haja claro ainda espaço para mudanças por razões óbvias e por outras que explico mais abaixo.

GFS Sábado 18z-00z (19h-01h)








*Concerto Domingo*

Para a noite de Domingo, a coisa está mais complicada, pois está mais incerta. Tudo depende de uma perturbação embebida na ondulação originar uma ciclogenese ou não a noroeste da península, a que distância de nós, e com que intensidade. Se a ciclogenese não ocorrer ou for moderada como espero, penso que após a passagem da frente a noite será relativamente tranquila, eventualmente apenas com chuva fraca ocasional.
Se a ciclogenese ocorrer com mais intensidade, poderemos ter uma espécie de 2ª frente ou uma linha de instabilidade que poderia afectar Coimbra precisamente na noite de Domingo. Ou até não, a meteorologia é tramada, e é isso que acontece com o ECMWF, que funde os dois cenários.

Nesta animação do GFS desenhei (toscamente) as 2 frentes, para perceber o que está em causa:






Esta animação corresponde ao GFS, que tem uma ciclogenese fraca, mas o ECM das 12z baralhou um pouco estas coisas e funde estes dois cenários em apenas um, que se percebe devido ao cavamento mais cedo da perturbação, são duas mas a primeira era apanhada antes de chegar pelo rumo que as coisas tomavam (cavamento siginifcativo). Traduzindo-se neste modelo em apenas uma frente a chegar a Coimbra apenas após o primeiro concerto e já a ter passado a parte mais activa no 2º concerto. Ironicamente o GFS com uma ciclogenese mais fraca poderia trazer alguma chuva fraca/moderada? de uma 2ª frente, e um cavamento como o ECM poderia traduzir-se numa frente mais forte mas a passar entre os dois concertos.


O meu palpite para já é que essa ciclogense a ser mais intensa é improvável, e justifico com o facto de que parte da energia que está envolvida nela ser oriunda dos restos da actual Tempestade tropical NICOLE, meio moribunda que está nesta altura próximo de Cuba, uma longa viagem.  

Vorticidade aos 850hPa:

GFS






ECM







E quando é assim tendo a não confiar muito nos modelos quanto à intensidade da ciclogenese, *para já*. Que essa perturbação e energia progrida para cá é mais ou menos consensual entre modelos desde há muitos dias, que as coisas evoluam e interagem da forma A ou B, penso que o grau de incerteza ainda é extremamente  elevado e vemos isso pelo próprio comportamento dos modelos, ora cavam essa depressão, ora a amenizam bastante entre saídas e entre diferentes modelos. Quando acho que um cenário é bastante incerto tendo a ser conservador e optar pelo cenário mais moderado.

*Resumo*
Traduzindo  toda esta conversa técnica para os mais leigos, para o concerto de Sábado apesar de estar certa uma desagradável frente activa a tendência tem sido bastante favorável , pouparia o 1º concerto. A chuva mais intensa em Coimbra seria na madrugada e manhã de Domingo, pós concerto.
Para Domingo está ainda bastante incerto, sendo para já o cenário mais provável haver alguma chuva mais pouco intensa.


----------



## carlosmrs (29 Set 2010 às 23:18)

Vince disse:


> *Resumo*
> Traduzindo  toda esta conversa técnica para os mais leigos, para o concerto de Sábado apesar de estar  certa uma frente activa a tendência tem sido bastante favorável ,  pouparia o 1º concerto. A chuva mais intensa em Coimbra seria na madrugada e manhã de Domingo, pós concerto.
> Para Domingo está ainda bastante incerto, sendo para já o cenário mais provável haver alguma chuva mais pouco intensa.



Só espero que, no mínimo, se confirme esta previsão nos próximos dias


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2010 às 00:55)

Já agora talvez abordar também a intensidade do vento, uma vez que será um elemento que não vai faltar ao longo do fim-de-semana.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2010 às 01:01)

Mrsun disse:


> Boas,
> Vince, em que site posso ver esses mapas de precipitação?
> Com que frequência são actualizados durante o dia?





Estes mapas do MeteoPT ainda não são públicos, a ideia é serem um dia, mas temos tido alguns problemas nisso. Esperemos que sejam em breve.
De qualquer forma, são do GFS, e podes encontrar em muitos outros sites (desse modelo e de outros):
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsavneur.html
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php
http://www.wetter3.de/animation.html

Os do ECMWF, tens a saída das 00z (apenas essa) no site do Instituto de Meteorologia
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/



Mrsun disse:


> Pelas últimas informações é expectável que chova muito na manhã/inicio da tarde de domingo, certo?



Sim, a tendência é sobretudo a manhã de Domingo e parte da tarde, falando de Coimbra claro. Tenho falado dos concertos, mas cuidado com as viagens, sobretudo na metade norte. Quando chegarmos às 48 horas teremos também a ajuda de modelos de mesoescala, que nos permitem ter uma ideia melhor em termos horários que os modelos globais não dão neste momento.

Pelo sim pelo não, uma boa gabardine tem que fazer parte da viagem, e se calhar alguma roupa seca de reserva guardada no carro. E mesmo que chova, não é o fim do mundo, desde o «Singin' in the Rain», do «Rain» dos Beatles ou o «Hard Rain's Gonna Fall» do Bob Dylan, a chuva tem sempre aparecido volta e meia nos concertos dos U2, quem sabe até que não surja por isso uma música mais rara fora do alinhamento habitual das set-list's dos últimos concertos


----------



## Mrsun (30 Set 2010 às 06:14)

Boas Vince, 

Ao que me tenho apercebido a chuva está a "atrasar" cada vez mais, primeiro de sábado para madrugada de domingo, agora madrugada de domingo já quase não choverá, passando para o inicio da tarde mas também mais fraco que anteriormente expectável, sendo a chuva forte para a noite.
Será que poderá "atrasar" ainda mais passando a chuva forte para madrugada de segunda e ficarmos com uma tarde/noite de Domingo mais aliviada?

O que podemos saber da ciclógenese neste momento? Estará a enfraquecer?

Obrigado


----------



## Jota 21 (30 Set 2010 às 12:09)

Desculpem o aparte mas a isto chama-se pontaria. Chover só após o primeiro concerto e acabar a precipitação antes do segundo é extraordinário. Não vou ao concerto mas gosto de U2 e espero que seja um grande espectáculo sem a chuva a atrapalhar.
 Já agora também tenho uma espécie de concerto Domingo de manhã na Serra de Sintra e desejo para mim a mesma pontaria que para o concerto dos U2 em Coimbra.


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Set 2010 às 17:45)

...E a  tournée dos  U2 por  Portugal já com toda a certeza terá a denominação de  Sunday rainy Sunday...


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2010 às 17:51)

Quem vai aos concerto do Domingo tem de ir mentalizado para que vai chover , é praticamente certo que vai chover se bem que o pico da chuva deverá cair durante a tarde até ao inicio da noite  o vento é outro factor importante se bem que penso que a essa hora do concerto já teria passado também a parte pior  bons concertos


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Set 2010 às 17:53)

nimboestrato disse:


> ...E a  tournée dos  U2 por  Portugal já com toda a certeza terá a denominação de  Sunday rainy Sunday...


Cá para mim eles já sabiam e vieram a Portugal de propósito.


----------



## meko60 (30 Set 2010 às 18:18)

Boas.Acabei de me registar no Fórum,e como parte interessada nos concertos do próximo fim de semana,principalmente no de Domingo,é com alguma apreensão que vejo as previsões para esse dia,mas como até ao lavar dos cestos é vindima,pode ser que a situação melhore.Parabéns pela abertura deste tópico.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2010 às 01:34)

Pouca coisa mudou desde o último post do Vince.

O concerto de Sábado à noite, continua livre da precipitação, que só deverá chegar durante a madrugada, e que poderá ser intensa durante a manhã e inicio da tarde de Domingo.

Para a noite, as condições de tempo deverão melhorar, embora se continue a prever a possibilidade de alguma chuva.

Meteograma a partir da run das 18z do modelo GFS.








Gráfico


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2010 às 09:10)

O sábado parece em definitivo ter deixado de ser um problema em Coimbra, pelo que vamos concentrar-nos apenas no Domingo.

O pior será provavelmente a partir de meados da manhã e boa parte da tarde, chuva forte e vento forte, fosse na hora do concerto se calhar até poderia colocar em causa a realização do mesmo.
Não obstante o pior ser nessa altura, a ciclogenese gerará outro periodo de instabilidade mais talvez lá para o final da tarde e início de noite, já sem tanto vento, embora esta 2ª fase mais difícil de modelar, a chuva poderá ou não ser moderada e poderá ou não abranger Coimbra mais directamente, talvez não, mas é uma possibilidade. Neste tipo de fase os modelos também podem subestimar a precipitação, que pontual/localmente pode ser mais forte.

Os mapas de precipitação quer do GFS quer do ECMWF mostram precipitação em Coimbra entre as 19h e as 01h (18z-00z), embora julgo que quase toda essa precipitação que aparece nas cartas deverá ser entre as 19h e 22h. É isso que também mostra por exemplo um dos modelo de mesoescala WRF da Universidade de Aveiro , com a chuva a acabar em Coimbra a partir das 21/22 horas. Embora seja a saída de ontem, vem mais ou menos em linha com o que o GFS e ECM também mostram nas saídas de hoje das 00z













*Resumo
*
Concluindo, como tendência para já, no Domingo dificilmente não haverá alguma chuva no estádio após a abertura das portas, eventualmente moderada numa ou outra hora, e provavelmente a acabar pelas 21/22 horas.
Especial cuidado aos que vão viajar de carro, sobretudo os vindos de norte, que a frente com chuva e vento torna a viagem complicada. Mais na véspera recorrendo aos mesoescala será mais fácil perceber as piores horas para estar na estrada.
Para um acompanhamento mais detalhado da situação sem ser apenas sobre os U2 e Coimbra, consultar este tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...modelos-outubro-2010-a-4950-mais-recente.html


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2010 às 22:36)

Nas saídas das 12z (ECM) e 18z (GFS) não houve mudanças muito significativas, maior convergência, o GFS e o ECM estão bastante parecidos, frente activa, ciclogenese moderada a forte, ECM  988mb e  GFS 987mb na saída das 18z, mais fraca na das 12z, 993mb. 


Para Coimbra, manhã e tarde de chuva, bastante forte com vento forte em parte da manhã e parte da tarde, e à noite, alguma chuva (com sorte) apenas fraca.















GFS



*GFS Madrugada (01-07h)*







*GFS Manhã (07-13h)*








*GFS Tarde (13-19h)*








*GFS Noite (19-01h)*








ECM

O ECM das 12z tirou um pouco da precipitação para a noite em relação à carta anterior das 00z que está no post anterior.


----------



## Chingula (2 Out 2010 às 00:56)

Vince disse:


> Nas saídas das 12z (ECM) e 18z (GFS) não houve mudanças muito significativas, maior convergência, o GFS e o ECM estão bastante parecidos, frente activa, ciclogenese moderada a forte, ECM  988mb e  GFS 987mb na saída das 18z, mais fraca na das 12z, 993mb.
> 
> 
> Para Coimbra, manhã e tarde de chuva, bastante forte com vento forte em parte da manhã e parte da tarde, e à noite, alguma chuva (com sorte) apenas fraca.
> ...



No Domingo, com um gradiente de pressão, entre a Corunha e Sagres, da ordem dos 20 hPa (nas cartas de prognóstico) a situação de temporal no mar e a intensidade do vento no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, são factores a ter em conta, nesta primeira situação gravosa de Outono...claro está, para além da quantidade de precipitação elevada, já referida, em especial no Norte e no Centro.


----------



## Zapiao (2 Out 2010 às 01:05)

Nao vou aos concertos, (ñ sou aficionado), mas vou anda por lá


----------



## iceworld (2 Out 2010 às 01:09)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao vou aos concertos, (ñ sou aficionado), mas vou anda por lá



Mais 1 aqui para a porta de casa... vão ser poucos, vão.

Que azar o meu... quando compramos bilhetes disse que não me importava de ir domingo com o meu irmão para que outros 5 da família fossem no sábado, e agora isto....


----------



## Zapiao (2 Out 2010 às 01:14)

iceworld disse:


> Mais 1 aqui para a porta de casa... vão ser poucos, vão.
> 
> Que azar o meu... quando compramos bilhetes disse que não me importava de ir domingo com o meu irmão para que outros 5 da família fossem no sábado, e agora isto....


Donde moro até dá p ver os ecrans


----------



## iceworld (2 Out 2010 às 01:17)

Zapiao disse:


> Donde moro até dá p ver os ecrans



ok.
Já sei onde é então.
Aluga os quartos com vista estádio.


----------



## meko60 (2 Out 2010 às 01:21)

Também estou a ver que escolhi mal o dia.Optei pelo dia 3 para eventualmente fugir à maior confusão do 1º dia e confiante que o Outono não seria tão lesto a aparecer,afinal parece que vou apanhar uma molha monumental.


----------



## meko60 (2 Out 2010 às 01:24)

Zapiao disse:


> Donde moro até dá p ver os ecrans



Caro Zapio,quanto pede por uma varanda?


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2010 às 10:53)

Nas saídas das 00z, o modelo global ECMWF recuou um pouco na intensidade da ciclogenese, 993mb, o GFS mantém-se nos 987mb. Entre modelos de mesoescala há um bom consenso de que amanhã em Coimbra a chuva passe a fraca a partir das 19/20 horas.


*Modelos Mesoescala*


*Aladin (Inst.Meteorologia)*
Hoje já temos o modelo de mesoescala do Instituto de Meteorologia, que é um bom modelo, e parece minimamente simpático para a noite de Domingo, depois de uma manhã e tarde de chuva forte.
Neste modelo a partir das 19h, passada a maior instabilidade, a chuva parece residual.

Acumulados 3 horas








*WRF (Univ.Aveiro)*
Mais ou menos o mesmo cenário

Acumulados 1 hora











Segunda a empresa organizadora, Ritmos e Blues, não é permitido levar guarda-chuva para dentro do estádio:



> 1. Grávidas e pessoas com necessidades especiais (imprevistas por altura do concerto):
> 
> Não existem acessos nem lugares especiais para grávidas. A Ritmos e Blues está a coordenar juntos das autoridades competentes (PSP, Cruz Vermelha, Protecção Civil e equipas de seguranças privadas com experiência neste tipo de evento) uma operação que assegure o máximo conforto, tranquilidade e segurança a todo o público.
> 
> ...





Acompanhamento e discussão da situação a nível nacional, por favor consultar o outro tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...o-do-tempo-modelos-outubro-2010-a-4950-2.html


----------



## Zapiao (3 Out 2010 às 01:32)

GRANDE CONCERTO caros colegas forunenses. 
Bem dita a hora q se lembraram d pôr colunas a 360º


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2010 às 01:45)

Em relação a logo, o ECMWF mantém-se numa ciclogenese moderada, talvez uns 990mb, o GFS 5mb a menos, dou para já mais crédito ao ECM pela consistência das ultimas saídas, o que significaria um pouco de menos vento que tem o GFS.











Em relação à chuva e ao concerto dos U2, não mudou praticamente nada, chuva forte na manhã e tarde, depois das 19h deve acalmar bastante, com alguma (muita?) sorte nem choverá. Mas provavelmente mesmo o pós abertura das portas  e parte do final da tarde e inicio de noite será com chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Out 2010 às 02:22)

previsões confirmadas! concerto memorável e sem chuva!!! o vento vai soprando mais forte agora. espero que amanha o pessoal tenha a mesma sorte do concerto sem chuva!


----------



## Vince (3 Out 2010 às 02:38)

Por mim quase só por uma música valeu um concerto, uma música que há muitos anos estava escondida no baú e que há uns anos descobri num lado B dum single, musica completamente desconhecida das massas, e que nesta tournée viu finalmente a notoriedade que merece. É um poema fantástico, curiosamente fez-me lembrar muito a escrita de alguns poetas bem portugueses.


(A musica nunca teve vídeo oficial)



Eu bebi um pouco de vinho...e ele virou sangue.
Qual a vantagem da religião...se tu és qualquer uma delas. 
Eu sei que sou um detestável assassino do amor ...e tu és um doce.
Se tu fores a julgada...eu acabarei junto ao assassino.
Se tu vestires o gelo...eu serei a água.
Se tu olhares como um telescópio...eu posso ver mais longe.

Somos códigos binários...o 1 e o 0.
Tu querias violinos...e tiveste o Nero.
Tu és a gravidade...procurando por um solo.
Tu és o Silêncio...procurando por um som.

O teu coração está ferido ... o teu coração é o meu lar,
É fantástico...e eu sei que nunca estarei sozinho,
Estou a perceber as coisas,
Tu tens duas mãos para lutar.
Eu estou numa trincheira,
De algo mais do que o amor

Amor, é aonde eu minto,
O amor põe o azul por trás dos meus olhos.
O amor vai voltar outra vez
Eu irei voltar outra vez...e outra vez...

Se tú fores a fome .. amor, deixe-ma alimenta-la.
Se o teu coração está cheio...amor, deixa-me esvazia-lo.
A felicidade é para...quem realmente não precisa dela.

Amas-me...demais.
Tu sempre me amaste...demais.
Quando eu ligava os pontos
Tu tiveste sempre duas mãos para lutar.
Eu estou numa trincheira
De algo mais dependente do que a sorte

Amor é aonde eu minto,
O amor põe o azul por trás dos meus olhos.
O amor vai voltar outra vez,
Eu irei voltar outra vez...
Amor irá ficar delicado,
Somente o amor dá hipótese ao diálogo,
O amor vai voltar outra vez,
Eu irei voltar outra vez...outra vez...


Eu, não posso fugir de mim mesmo,
Eu escuto o teu grito,
Sentindo nada,
Temendo nada,
Sentindo nada.

Sentir..

Eu posso ouvir demais.
Sentindo o nada..
Eu posso sentir demais.
Sentindo...nada..

O amor vai voltar outra vez.
Eu irei voltar outra vez.
O amor é o fim da história
O inimigo da miséria
O amor vai voltar outra vez
Eu irei voltar outra vez...outra vez...
Amor é justiça, não caridade.

O amor traz junto a claridade
O amor vai voltar outra vez..
Estou vivo outra vez
Vivo...

Estou vivo..amor nasceu de novo e de novo
E outra vez,outra vez,outra vez...
Outra Vez.


----------



## carlosmrs (3 Out 2010 às 11:12)

ecobcg disse:


> previsões confirmadas! concerto memorável e sem chuva!!! o vento vai soprando mais forte agora. espero que amanha o pessoal tenha a mesma sorte do concerto sem chuva!


subscrevo completamente.
O meu obrigado ao forum, que muito contribuiu para a preparação da minha deslocação


----------



## iceworld (3 Out 2010 às 11:51)

U2 chegaram ontem( cerca das 17h00) ao heliporto do novo hospital pediátrico indo Bono cumprimentar pessoalmente os fans. 
Muito se especulou onde iria aterrar o helicóptero que os transportou e que deu 2 voltas por cima do estádio antes de ir aterrar.
Duvido que hoje com este tempo se desloquem de helicóptero, mas nunca se sabe.
U2 estão instalados no hotel Sheraton no Porto, porque em Coimbra não existe nenhum hotel com suites em número suficiente para a banda e o seu staff.

De referir ainda que 3/4 minutos após o fim do concerto, já passava em frente há igreja a comitiva que os transportava num cortejo de carros e policia de fazer inveja a muitos políticos.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Out 2010 às 16:09)

"Amarelo Agitação Marítima Ondas de oeste com 4 a 5,5 metros. 
Válido entre 2010-10-03 15:00:00 e 2010-10-03 23:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Precipitação Periodos de chuva, por vezes forte. 
Válido entre 2010-10-03 15:00:00 e 2010-10-03 20:59:59 (hora UTC) 
Amarelo Vento Vento de sudoeste forte, com rajadas ate 80 a 90 km/h. 
Válido entre 2010-10-03 15:00:00 e 2010-10-03 20:59:59 (hora UTC) "
Recebi este aviso por parte do IM no mail, ou seja, o concerto em si pode safar-se pelo menos da severidade do mau tempo


----------



## ecobcg (4 Out 2010 às 01:43)

Deixo aqui um pequeno excerto (em imagem de telemóvel) deste memorável concerto, e que contou com a colaboração das condições meteorológicas:


----------

